# Challenge to ND Hunters! Jerky Worth Fighting For!



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

http://www.in-forum.com/Outdoors/articles/174003

Not a lot of people know about this program, but I feel we all should contribute. Last year 80 deer were contributed to the program. I personally gave 4. I challenge each and every one of you to donate at least one deer this fall to the soldiers. Buy one or two extra doe tags they are $20 and do two favors. A. reduces the herd, and B. help out our North Dakota boys that are fighting for our freedom. I think this is a great program, and after hearing from some of my friends that received the meat in Iraq, it was a welcomed treat.

So let's set a goal, and we will try and keep track this deer season. So pick your weapon weather it is bow, rifle or muzzleloader and donate a deer. After the deer season gets rolling I will post a running tab in the deer hunting forum, and maybe it will get made sticky.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

So where do we take them to donate? Is there a list of locker plants?


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Will the locker plant take a cash donation to go toward the process instead of a deer? I would like to contribute but it is a little to far to bring a deer from Mo to ND.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have been trying to find the list. I think just about any locker in the state. Not positive on that though. I would talk to the locker you plan on bringing it to in advance. I know the lockers in Fargo and in the area for sure are in the program. I think the lockers contact them once they get game, and then the VFW cuts them a check. I emailed the guy in charge of the program I am waiting for a reply.

280... I think you would direct your check to the Fargo VFW they are the ones paying for the processing.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

If you could get me an address I would do that!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

280

I got the email back, all of the information you need to know is on there website. They have a list of lockers, and an address to send cash donations. He was very excited that this info was hitting a North Dakota Hunting website. So lets not let him down.

http://www.fargovfw.com/

Thanks
Mike


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

123


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> 280
> 
> I got the email back, all of the information you need to know is on there website. They have a list of lockers, and an address to send cash donations. He was very excited that this info was hitting a North Dakota Hunting website. So lets not let him down.
> 
> ...


I won't let them down on my end!!!!!! I spend one day a month at a vets hospital and at a vets retirement home every month!! I think what the Fargo Vets Club is great and something everyone should take a part in no matter how small.

Support our troops and don't forget the ones that have served!!

The Fargo members on this site need to go the the Vets club more offten and support the club. Jiffy and the rest of you guys need to drink more at the vets club,the profits go for a good cause!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I spend my fair share at the VFW in West Fargo. Much to the chagrin of my wife. :-?


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Jiffy said:


> I spend my fair share at the VFW in West Fargo. Much to the chagrin of my wife. :-?


I am glad to hear you are doing your part.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Take it from a guy who just got back in Nov. from a year in that hell hole, deer jerky is like a God send. The fact that ND people care that much about our boys over there is such a good feeling to have when you are in the $hit over there. Trust me, just a little note saying that we support you, to a bag of jerky makes the world of difference.

My questions is this, is there a locker where the rest of the state could take their deer too? I live in Devils Lake and I hardly ever get to Fargo, I would however do it if that is what it would take. However, could we get other lockers involved?

Booster


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Looks like I will send in for a couple more tags.

To all who are or have served....THANK YOU! :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Booster,

I would email the address that is on the bottom of the VFW page, and ask them that question. He told me that he is in the process of getting other VFW's acrosss the state involved, I think they would drive up there and get the meat at the end of the season if there was a demand for it. Heck I would drive up there in Jan. and pick it up for them. Just email him, and try and figure out a place up there that would do it.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

sounds good....I'll send them an email


----------



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

I missed the second drawing, but I spoke to the lady in licensing today and she said that the first come first serve will be available in the next couple weeks so I'll pick up a few then.

This is a very cool program.
:beer:


----------



## Ihuntnfish (Sep 13, 2005)

What a great program. If I can shoot straight I will be donating a deer and I also will be getting them the address of a Cousin over in Afghanistan.

A huge thanks goes out for all the time and money the VFW is putting into this. What a great way to say thank you to our troops


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Bump


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Well I always limited myself to a buck and two does and that has usually been too much. Now I'll probably get a couple extra does and donate them. Sounds like a good way to keep the moral up over there.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Bump.

Come on guys, there are a bunch of tags left.

Hey Chris, how about making this a sticky?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I second that. 
I figured we could maybe move it in the deer hunting area, but I thought more people would see it here!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Just bought 2 doe tags :beer:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

123


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey this is awesome guys.............


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice to hear woodpecker.

I also have one doe from an extra doe tag in the process!

That brings us to two couple hundred to go~!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Today out entire company recieved a pack of pepper sticks and some greeting cards from the VFW in Fargo, I cant say enough for all you that donated your time and deer to them. Thanks for hunting, and I hope to see some of you in a few days :wink:


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I live in Devils Lake and was wondering if there is somewhere around here to donate for this or if the deer must go to fargo?

Thanks
Matt


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

123


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Great to hear USSapper

I am on my way to the locker right now with 4 minnesota bucks. All on there way to IraQ!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Just brought 6 fat ND does and one 175lb buck in!

Lets get some in there boys!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

123


----------



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

dropped my doe off in Davenport on Saturday. Should be on the way.


----------



## Deer Shack (Nov 12, 2007)

For AC700wildcat and others who don't want to drive all the way to Valley City or Fargo. We have just opened a deer processing plant this fall in Emerado, ND called the Deer Shack. We are located right next to the old Subway location in the shopping center just off Hwy 2. We are extremely proud to be participating in the Jerky Worth Fighting For program and welcome any and all to donate extra meat. You can call us at 701-741-0488. Thanks.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Great to hear!!


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Deer Shack, thanks for the post. You will be seeing me soon. I actually ordered two extra tags just to donate the deer. I'm going to try and get a few people together that would like to donate a deer and maybe chip in a few bucks for gas to get them there.

I have one? We probably won't all get our deer on the same day and it has been fairly warm out during the day, so if we quarter and freeze the deer and bring the carcass tag and regular tag will they be accepted?


----------



## Deer Shack (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey Wildcat and others

We will take anything from whole deer, quartered deer, frozen deer, to chunks of deer for the "Jerky worth fighting for" We will do our best to work out every situation for this program.

As far as ear/antler tags and carcass tags, we need one or the other as I understand it. If you are dropping off a whole deer either will work. If you are donating part of a deer we need one of the tags and the other needs to stay with the rest of the deer. If you are keeping the antlers, the regular tag stays with the antlers and we would need the carcass tag.

Thanks for your support, and thank you to the Fargo VFW for this great program.

Give me a call with any other questions 701 741-0488

The Deer Shack
Emerado, ND


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Hey deer shack!

Lets here how many deer you had brought in thus far? I got word from some Fargo boys that they are starting to recieve some Jerky! Thats what I like to hear!


----------



## Deer Shack (Nov 12, 2007)

Right now we have taken in about 40 deer and a few chunks of trim for "Jerky worth fighting for".

We are still taking the frozen little critters, so it is not to late for anyone to donate.

Thanks

The Deer Shack


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks to all who were involved.

I talked to the guy in charge of this program about a week back. He felt they had a great year, with about twice as many deer being brought in. Official numbers will be put together as the processors finish up for the year.

Thanks to the Deer shack for taking the initiative to get in touch with him and volunteer for the program! He said they are always looking for new places that want to get involved.

He wanted me to let you guys know that the VFW greatly appreciates all of you that contributed. He stated that he hears great things from the soldiers!!

As you guys put in for tags this summer keep this in the back of your minds. Spend an extra $40 and get a couple extra tags. You are out there hunting already! There is no cost to you, just the tag. As the VFW covers the cost of the processing, you can also help by giving a cash donation.

Thanks Ryan for making this STICKY you can now pull it, since deer hunting is about up. I will put something up again next fall!

Thanks guys,
Mike


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Looking forward to hearing how many got donated. When i was dropping my 2 does off in casselton there was a guy just tossing deer out of his pickup bed, I think there was like 7 of em he was giving. I didn't end up keeping any for myself this year, figure the frozen honkers have to get used for something.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Tossing 7 out psshhh. Micheal and I came back from Carrington with I think 9 but we had already quatered them so it didn't look as B.A. We hung them and they froze so the reg. box could only fit like 4 deer and they were hanging over.

Look out 2F2 next year Operation Doe Control 2008 will be in affect.


----------



## tim.sirek (Jun 3, 2007)

I just read about this great program today, so I missed my chance to contribute this year. The Deer Shack in Emerado will be getting a couple does from me next fall, plus however many of the neighbors' deer will fit in my vehicle on delivery day.

Let's not forget about our "forgotten warriors" in Afghanistan too!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

172 deer donated by hunters and 17 more by the USFW Service out of Devils Lake......from what I have heard it was a big success and most was eaten within minutes of arrival. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Mon1018 (Jun 28, 2008)

Great to hear!!
Come on guys.
Thank you for the info. you seem to be a nice guy. :lol: 8)


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Just want to bump this to the top! Keep this in mind guys when you are putting in for extra doe tags! Buy a couple extra and donate!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Is there a list that has all of the places that will accept deer this year? That might be nice to put up here. I have several extra doe tags this year, especially for bow hunting!!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Mike where do you take your deer in too?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I will send him an email and post them!

Thanks guys!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Alright, I just got off the phone with the guy that runs the VFW here in Fargo. To make a long story short..... They aren't doing the program again this year.

The best way I can explain the reason is, they got to many deer! They couldn't get enough cash donations to pay for all of the processing. Also, they were having troubles getting the jerky overseas without going bad.

I am kinda bummed about this whole deal! It was a really good program! He wanted me to thank everyone that donated. It was us that made it a success! TO MUCH of a success!

If anyone else knows of a program like this let me know!

Thanks guys!

Mike


----------

